# Broadband options



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

What are my options for receiving an internet connection at my Portuguese property? I live in a small village that has mains telephone wires outside in the street so I assume I can get a phone installed. What does it cost or am I better with a satellite system?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

depending on how far you are from the main broadband exchnage depends on the quality of your internet connection.
We are 7kms from ours and in the first 5 years we were here had the PT engineer here on a very regular basis. Our speed wasn`t much faster than dial-up!! 
Having tried various dongles we found we had the same problem if we even managed to get a connection

We decided 18 moths ago to go to satellite and choose Tooway | Home of Tooway Satellite Broadband 20 Mb in Europe | ToowayDirect.
Sorry we didn`t do it sooner!!!!
Now getting up to 20mbps dwoload and 5mbps upload


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Quality and speed all depends on how far you are from the ADSL exchange, the ideal is to check exactly what someone on the same line gets or could get, PT & Sapo are not 100% accurate with their information, PT/sapo cost appox 30€pm depends on phone package and speed

Second option is Meo,Zon, Vodafone TV,telephone, broadband packages but depends if you have fibre optic available on your telephone route considerably dearer but faster broadband

Third option dongle but depends on your local Mast 3 or 4G TMN, Vodafone, Optimus

Fourth option Satellite, Tooway all reports here good cost 40€ ish pm downside no telephone option


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have cancelled out PT phone line and now only use Skype.


You will find the cost s of Tooway satellite here. https://www.toowaydirect.com/purchase/


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

We use Tooway too and have found it excellent. It is reliable, fast and we have bought a package which allows us to watch a bit of telly on Watch again or Filmon (You need at least 20 mb data for that we find...its not unlimited) and we watch an average of one programme a day,listen to streaming radio a lot and use Youtube etc. Be careful though if you use a VPN network- ie if you need to work remotely with a company that does-because of the way satellite works it can slow right down in these circumstances. This caught us out and we had to use a pay as you go dongle for some work (Check that you get the reception for this in your area, only Optimus works where we. (We live in a small village in the Loule hills)


----------

